# Takapuna???Schools!



## newbeee (May 15, 2014)

Hello 

we are in the process of moving to auckland from australia....we hv 2 children aged 8 & 10.

the main reason we are looking at takapuna is for the IB public schools....we have no idea about the area and are looking at primary schools for our younger child!


1.Is is possible to find decent 3bed accomodation there between 500-550 a week?

2.is it a nice area for children.

Does NZ have selective entry government schools like australia? 

Thanks a advance for your replies.


----------



## toni_dee (May 12, 2014)

Hello,

I've heard Takapuna Grammar School is pretty good, I'm not sure if it covers your needs though as I'm unfamiliar with school terminology.

As for decent 3-bed accommodation for that price, yes I think you can find something. Have a look under the properties section in Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me for rentals.

And yes, Takapuna is a nice area for children. Quite close to some beaches, safe enough neighbourhoods. Public transport is a bit of a killer though so you'll want to have your own vehicle, and perhaps find work within the North Shore, or be prepared for the daily commute over the bridge.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You won't get a decent 3 bed in Takapuna for under $600-700 per week (I stress decent, there is junk available for less).


----------

